# Toilet Handle replacements



## Dontbitenails (Oct 16, 2020)

When I first started plumbing we could get good replacement handles that were made out of good metal . If you were not careful you could break a toilet tank tightening a handle. Been a long time since I broke a tank tightening a handle. Can strip most of them by hand. Does anyone have a source for good high quality toilet handles?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dontbitenails said:


> When I first started plumbing we could get good replacement handles that were made out of good metal . If you were not careful you could break a toilet tank tightening a handle. Been a long time since I broke a tank tightening a handle. Can strip most of them by hand. Does anyone have a source for good high quality toilet handles?



Wolverine brass

I carry three handles from WB and some standard kohlers because we are a kohler dealer. With those four handles I can fit almost every toilet.

WB#51830-10" chrome toilet lever fits mansfield
WB#51828-9" chrome side mount toilet lever fits eljer
WB#51824-8" chrome formed brass toilet lever
K#K-87115-CP chrome left trip lever


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dontbitenails said:


> .........If you were not careful you could break a toilet tank tightening a handle. .......


About 2 years ago I broke a very expensive st.james tank with a WB#51830 lever when I was tightening it so yes plastic certainly can do it. Only time I ever did that. Luckily they were planning on renovating anyway to make the bathroom handicap accessible and they did so 2 months later.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

I use several from wolverine brass and I use original Kohler and original toto.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

When you say the toilet’s “handle”, im assuming you’re talking about the “trip lever”?
(“Toilet handle” is a common “term” used by a home owner/handyman etc...)

Over the last few years, it’s been very hard to find trip levers, that fit snug into an OG “toilets tank’s TL opening” - that actually fit without alot of play. Newer TL’s need to be shimmed to operate properly, which is a hassle!
(A lot of W/C tanks have a large rounded square opening for their TLs, which a lot of off the shelf TL’s don’t fit. They have a smaller square- that is loose in the tanks larger opening.)

Solution:
“Fluidmaster’s Perfect fit” universal trip lever, seems to be the most “universal fitting” TL on the market in my opinion, they are multi adjustable in X/Y/Z plains and in length.
At about $20, they’re worth the $ and save time the a big hassle.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Logtec said:


> When you say the toilet’s “handle”, im assuming you’re talking about the “trip lever”?
> (“Toilet handle” is a common “term” used by a home owner/handyman etc...)
> 
> Over the last few years, it’s been very hard to find trip levers, that fit snug into an OG “toilets tank’s TL opening” - that actually fit without alot of play. Newer TL’s need to be shimmed to operate properly, which is a hassle!
> ...


I use the fluid aster universal trip levers never seen this one but I can take that universal lever from fluidmaster and fit just about any tank in my area,they seem
durable and I like plastic cause it will break in a year or 2 or 3 then I get to go back and do it again,keep the money coming


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

sparky said:


> I use the fluid aster universal trip levers never seen this one but I can take that universal lever from fluidmaster and fit just about any tank in my area,they seem
> durable and I like plastic cause it will break in a year or 2 or 3 then I get to go back and do it again,keep the money coming


um can you use some punctuality, in your response please? It’s just one long droning on sentence that is hard to read, and doesn’t really make sense.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Logtec said:


> um can you use some punctuality, I your response please. It’s just on long droning long sentence..


Then don't read it if your a professor or English teacher


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

sparky said:


> Then don't read it if your a professor or English teacher


well, I’m not a professor or an English teacher, cuz I’m a member of this forum... which means I’m a Plumber..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> um can you use some *punctuality*, in your response please? It’s just one long droning on sentence that is hard to read, and doesn’t really make sense.



I think the word you're looking for is "Punctuation". But nice try Mr.Professor....lolz

Also you didn't capitalize the first word of that sentence.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> I think the word you're looking for is "Punctuation". But nice try Mr.Professor....lolz
> 
> Also you didn't capitalize the first word of that sentence.


Bahaaaaaaaaa,thank you mr sko


----------

